# Pollen...



## Sensi-Man (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is some sweet pollen i picked up (for personal consumption) and been smoking it ever since,this aint no dodgy UK 'soapy' hash this is some t.o.p seal pollen and its just such a great smoke i had to put it out there,i being from the uk like a good ol smoke of hahs,thats why my new grow 'pot of gold' from flying dutchman is good,very hashy and resinous,etc perfect strain for a hash lover,just like Mr.Nice X Hash Plant IMO...yet to try it and complete the grow,i'll add some grow pics at a later date.Hope ya enjoy the pics as much ias i enjoy the smoke,i know in america y'all dont smoke a lot of hash,its the opposite in the UK although more and more ppl are paying out extra for bud....why..just grow your own:winkeace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*That's sweet Sensi-Man. :aok: We don't get imported hash this way anymore.   **** man i think the last time i had real imported hash was back in the early 80's. Were gonna be getting some Bubble Bags in the next few weeks so we can make some good ****. After awhile you get sick of the ISO ya know.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That's sweet Sensi-Man. :aok: We don't get imported hash this way anymore.  **** man i think the last time i had real imported hash was back in the early 80's. Were gonna be getting some Bubble Bags in the next few weeks so we can make some good ****. After awhile you get sick of the ISO ya know.  *


aint that the truth lol sweet stuff there sensi


----------

